# Airport Express impossible à configurer.



## chupastar (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens d'acheter une borne Airport Express d'occaz de l'ancienne génération afin de faire transférer par wi-fi le son depuis iTunes vers ma chaîne Hi-Fi (je ne cherche pas du tout à faire transiter ma connexion internet).

Ma connexion est actuellement en Wi-Fi depuis une Freebox. Le tout est dans un même pièce de 20m2 environ, sans mur de séparation.

Mais je n'arrive pas à configurer cette dernière. Voici ce que j'ai fait:
1/ J'ai mis le petit trombone une dizaine de secondes en dessous de la borne jusqu'à ce que le voyant orange clignote rapidement. Ça redémarre et le voyant fini par clignoter en orange, lentement.
2/ Je lance Utilitaire AirPort qui me détecte mon Airport Express sous le nom de Bas Station 0ed2b3. Je clique sur Continuer et accepte de basculer mon réseau Wi-Fi vers celle-ci.
3/ Je rentre un nom (AirPort Express) pour ma borne et saisi 2 fois le mot de passe, je laisse "Mémoriser dans mon trousseau" et clique sur "Continuer".
4/ Je sélectionne "Je possède un réseau sans fil et souhaite ajouter AirPort Express ou remplacer un des appareils e mon réseau", je continu
5/ Je sélectionne "Je veux que AirPort Express se joigne à mon réseau actuel", car j'ai déjà un réseau sous Free. Je continu.
6/ Je choisi "Accéder à mon réseau sans fil" car je veux je veux juste pouvoir écouter ma musique sur ma chaîne Hi-Fi depuis mon ordinateur et non étendre mon réseau Wi-Fi. Je continu.
7/ je sélectionne le réseau wi-fi que j'utilise pour me connecter à internet par Wi-Fi via ma Freebox. Les mots de passes se mettent tout seul depuis mon trousseau. Je continu.
8/ Il y a un récapitulatif:
Nom de AirPort Express : AirPort Express
Mode sans fil : Accéder à un réseau sans fil existant.
Nom de réseau : airnet
Sécurit sans fil : WPA/WPA2 Personnel
Je clique sur "Mettre à jour"
9/ La borne redémarre. La fenêtre m'indique que les réglage des la AirPort Express a été effectué. Que je peux fermer la fenêtre ou attendre le redemarrage du périphérique sans fil Apple. Juste en dessous ça tourne avec écrit "En attente du redémarrage de la AirPort Express..."
Mon AirPort Express clignote Orange lentement et ma connexion internet est revenu sur mon réseau habituel.
10/ L'utilitaire AirPort ne redectera plus jamais la AirPort Express récemment configurée, cette dernière clignote toujours en orange lentement. Elle n'apparaît pas non plus dans iTunes.

Je ne sais pas si vous avez une piste à suivre. J'ai l'impression d'avoir tout essayé mais ça ne marche pas...

Merci!


----------



## chupastar (15 Octobre 2008)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé ma réponse ici ; finalement pas grand chose pour que ça marche mais encore fallait-il le savoir que ça venait de la Freebox.


----------



## marcus35 (30 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai regardé tes photos : elles sont belles !
bravo !
tu étais en inde cet été ?

a part ça je galère pour mettre en route airport express avec ma free ;
mais je viens de trouver (peut être ) quelques solutions sur le forum .

bonne fin de semaine 

Marcus


----------



## chupastar (31 Octobre 2008)

marcus35 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai regardé tes photos : elles sont belles !
> bravo !
> ...



Merci pour mes photos !
Pour Free, j'ai juste désactivé le canal automatique et depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Bon courage.


----------



## loicst94 (8 Juin 2021)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai trouvé ma réponse ici ; finalement pas grand chose pour que ça marche mais encore fallait-il le savoir que ça venait de la Freebox.


Bonjour chupastar, J'ai le même problème depuis ma delta box que je viens de recevoir. j'ai voulu cliquer sur le "ici" de ta réponse, hélas la page n'existe plus... aurais tu deux minutes pour m'expliquer ce que tu as fait ? mille merci d'avance.


----------

